# Isses with cdrecord... [Solved]

## KWhat

It seems like you cant update anything on gentoo without something breaking anymore.  Ideas on this one?

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0.4

KDE Version: 3.5.8

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.22-gentoo-r5

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-832S 1.02 (/dev/hdb, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, Restricted Overwrite]

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a34

cdrecord

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits./usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hdb'

devname: '/dev/hdb'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'MATSHITA'

Identifikation : 'DVD-RAM UJ-832S '

Revision       : '1.02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1310720 = 1280 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Track 01: data    54 MB        

Total size:       62 MB (06:12.6 :Cool:  = 27951 sectors

Lout start:       63 MB (06:14/51) = 27951 sectors

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdb speed=24 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data -tsize=27951s -Last edited by KWhat on Sun Feb 17, 2008 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micmac

Try this:

```
chown root:cdrom /usr/bin/cdrecord

chmod 4710 /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

----------

## KWhat

Ahh thank you.

----------

## orange_juice

Thank you!

I had the same problem for months now!

Everything is working great again!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## snakeo2

Thank you, I was having issues with k3b and your suggestions solved it!

----------

## penetrode

Since when was it acceptable to set things setuid root in order to resolve permissions problems?

This strikes me as a dangerous kludge.

----------

## ribx

this is a cdrecord problem. i just downgraded to 2.01-r1 and everything works fine again (without suid)

so if you have problems with cdrecord not able to run as user downgrade and mask 2.01.01_alpha34.

thats it.

----------

## ryker

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Try this:
> 
> ```
> chown root:cdrom /usr/bin/cdrecord
> 
> ...

 

Thank you.  This worked for me, although I also had to make sure the regular user that I wanted to be able to burn cd's was also part of the cdrom group.

----------

## flybynite

I know this is an old post but I wanted to add I had problems like this till I switched to cdrkit instead of cdrtools.  Both contain cdrecord but cdrkit is a fork that is better maintained.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cdrkit

----------

